# myView.getMeasuredWidth() gibt nichts zurück



## AquaBall (20. Mai 2012)

Ich komme an den Wert von myView.getMeasuredWidth() nicht rechtzeitig dran.

Ich benötige den Wert für dynamische Felder.
Aber in OnCreate() existiert der Wert noch nicht, (gibt immer 0 zurück)
in onStart() auch noch nicht, und noch nichtmal in onResume().

Dass er danach existiert und korrekt ist, hab ich überprüft bei onClick() (auf ein beliebiges View).
Das passiert aber nur auf Anforderung und ich würde es davor brauchen.

An welcher Stelle nach onResume und vor ActivityRunning kann ich mich reinhängen?

Activity | Android Developers


----------



## schlingel (21. Mai 2012)

Nach dem ersten onDraw. Vorher muss die aktuelle Größe noch nicht errechnet sein. Steht glaub ich ganz oben in der Doku zu den Views im Teil zu den Konstruktoren.


----------



## AquaBall (22. Mai 2012)

Danke!

Jetzt muss ich zwar einiges umbauen, aber so bring ich's hin.


----------

